# Starting out part time?



## cdseven (Feb 12, 2011)

Background-
I currently have a semi-seasonal unrelated full-time job. My winter hours are usually about 8am-5pm but during the summer,late spring, early fall I am typically done work by 1pm at the latest.


I am thinking about starting a small landscaping/ "handyman" type company. I could hire someone to handle the landscaping (lawncare mostly) during the day... During the summer I would be there in the afternoons.

The "handyman"( general repairs, painting, small jobs) portion I would like to take care of after I finish my full-time job... With or without a helper. 

I could see some potential customers taking issues with this. I could be upfront with them and say this is just a little side thing I have going on or just explain I am pretty busy with other projects and if they would like I could take there jobs on for 5pm on... This may be a plus for some..


I plan to get ?licensed? and insured... I have a small amount of money for this set aside... (10000)... I currently have a second newer truck that is paid of and the tools needed for the home side... I would need to source a used trailer and the lawn equipment..



Has anyone starting out small like this... Am I setting my self up for failure?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Lawn care is a loser. Pick a different trade.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Not to be negative but, there is no part-time business owner. You either have to dedicate all or you won't go far.
This is my opinion others may disagree but so be it.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

It will be very hard to work the hours you have listed. First decent size job you land you will piss off the customer working 1pm-till.


----------



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Two feet in , always.

Most lawn care guys with a drivers license are independent.


----------



## jhutch (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree that lawncare is a loser, and everyone that built houses is now a handyman. Not sure the part of the country your in, but you need a niche business. I've done very well sealing wood and concrete. It does take a little bit of change in the consumer mindset, but growing rapidly. Not sure what part of the country you're in but concrete sealing jobs only take a couple hours with the right equipment, and could fit your schedule. Wood jobs are more involved, but still could be done.

We use SealRx and love it (www.sealrx.com)

Good luck!


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

You could do it as a side thing. I actually made more money when I had a full time job and did side work on nights and weekends. That was also before I was married. One month I cleared 7k from my full time job and side work combined (it was 2005 though).
Forget about cutting grass. Since you are working with time constraints the weather could really screw you up.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> Lawn care is a loser. Pick a different trade.





> Forget about cutting grass


 
Shame on you guys lol.. Its THE staple of my business, Actually it's what Im trying to solely focus on doing. It can be lucrative.. I do not recommend jumping two feet in always, thats probably the number one cause of business failure.. Jumping without a parachute.. The odds are absolutely against you for a sucessful business.. My recommendation start as a part timer, hobbyist,


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

I get calls all the time from busy working homeowners that inquire about availability on late afternoons, evenings, and weekends. These professionals don't want to take the time off of work to get things done around the house. That seems like a perfect niche. You could name yourself "After hours Handyman & Landscaping" 

Don't be afraid of telling prospects that you are starting this part-time and hope to build it up so you can do it full-time in the future. Homeowners will see that as ambitious and most would support you if you do a good job for them. 

You can definitely do this part-time to start. If it is something you enjoy and put effort into you will be successful.


----------



## aoturner (Feb 8, 2011)

It would be a great supplemental income. But as others have said, there is no "part-time entrepenuer." A few clients are fine, but more than that become a full-time job. Have you considered working for someone else doing the same? It would seem to me that you would be a significant assest to another expanding business that can't quite afford a full time employee. It would also give you some more insight into the in's and out's of contracting.


----------



## aoturner (Feb 8, 2011)

Acres said:


> Shame on you guys lol.. Its THE staple of my business, Actually it's what Im trying to solely focus on doing. It can be lucrative.. I do not recommend jumping two feet in always, thats probably the number one cause of business failure.. Jumping without a parachute.. The odds are absolutely against you for a sucessful business.. My recommendation start as a part timer, hobbyist,


For lawns, part time is fine. But DEFINATELY not for remodeling. Not a good idea. Way to much demand.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Metro M & L said:


> Lawn care is a loser. Pick a different trade.


Pick painting. All you need is a van, a brush, and a ladder. 

Oh ya, and a bottle of vodka.

:laughing:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

cdseven said:


> Background-
> I currently have a semi-seasonal unrelated full-time job. My *winter hours are usually about 8am-5pm but during the summer,late spring, early fall I am typically done work by 1pm at the latest.*


Thats a dream job for me !! Work hard all winter and take it nice and easy thru boating season :thumbup:


----------



## cdseven (Feb 12, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> Lawn care is a loser. Pick a different trade.


That is a odd thing to say... I am not in the industry but it seems like the people local to me are doing well... There are the bigger national ?franchises? like chem lawn and a "large" local company.. (One owner, younger with easily 50 plus trucks) I also see a couple younger out of high school kids with a truck or two, trailer and a couple of friends giving it a try... There aren't any illegals here doing cheap work which I assume would kill business..




jhutch said:


> I agree that lawncare is a loser, and everyone that built houses is now a handyman. Not sure the part of the country your in, but you need a niche business. I've done very well sealing wood and concrete. It does take a little bit of change in the consumer mindset, but growing rapidly. Not sure what part of the country you're in but concrete sealing jobs only take a couple hours with the right equipment, and could fit your schedule. Wood jobs are more involved, but still could be done.
> 
> We use SealRx and love it
> 
> Good luck!


I am in the North East.. I am been thinking hard of a nice niche business...I have looked into spray insulation but was shocked at the upstart costs... I haven't looked into the concert sealing... Do you mean indoor slabs like garages?



Acres said:


> Shame on you guys lol.. Its THE staple of my business, Actually it's what Im trying to solely focus on doing. It can be lucrative.. I do not recommend jumping two feet in always, thats probably the number one cause of business failure.. Jumping without a parachute.. The odds are absolutely against you for a sucessful business.. My recommendation start as a part timer, hobbyist,


I am in Massachusetts also... I am in the Carlise, Billerica, Chelmsford area. Jumping full time into something is way to much risk for me.. I have a mortgage, bills, etc and my current job pays well... I am looking to supplement my income..


----------



## cdseven (Feb 12, 2011)

carolinahandyma said:


> I get calls all the time from busy working homeowners that inquire about availability on late afternoons, evenings, and weekends. These professionals don't want to take the time off of work to get things done around the house. That seems like a perfect niche. You could name yourself "After hours Handyman & Landscaping"
> 
> Don't be afraid of telling prospects that you are starting this part-time and hope to build it up so you can do it full-time in the future. Homeowners will see that as ambitious and most would support you if you do a good job for them.
> 
> You can definitely do this part-time to start. If it is something you enjoy and put effort into you will be successful.


Thanks for the advice... I see how it could be a great selling point..



aoturner said:


> It would be a great supplemental income. But as others have said, there is no "part-time entrepenuer." A few clients are fine, but more than that become a full-time job. Have you considered working for someone else doing the same? It would seem to me that you would be a significant assest to another expanding business that can't quite afford a full time employee. It would also give you some more insight into the in's and out's of contracting.


I have thought about it but finicaly working for someone else just wouldn't work for me... I actually did all the schooling for a electrician license but haven't completed the apprentice hours... You need to fight for a 14hr job as a apprentice and I couldn't survive with it... The idea is if I can get something going that is relatively self sufficient I could spend the four years working for someone else and get licensed and have my side thing going on to keep me afloat since I would have to leave my current job.



SSC said:


> Thats a dream job for me !! Work hard all winter and take it nice and easy thru boating season :thumbup:


Its pretty nice... The big money is in the winter but during the summer I am done early and can go out on the motorcycle and do whatever I want all day..


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

For the last 2 years I have had a contract with a local apartment complex doing maintenance work. As of now its set up that Im there 1-2 days a week and I do emergency calls to. It can be profitable the thing to remember about aprtments is eventuly they need to get remodeled.
I have scored some decent jobs from them. So far I have remodeled four kitchens six bathrooms and replaced all 52 second story decks!

the nice thing about the decking projectis they alowed me to do it when ever so I poured al the concrete in the sumer and then in the winter when buisness is slow I built all the decks.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> The idea is if I can get something going that is *relatively* self sufficient


Ahh I see what your thinking. Before you go any further remember there's only one person who really cares about your business...You.. Every thing usually needs to be monitored..


----------

